# Gruppe B Eight: Not Just Another Audi Sport quattro Conversion



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the world of vintage modded Audis, it's hard to top a Sport quattro conversion - making a B2 coupe into the spitting image of the super rare and nowadays super expensive short-wheelbase SQ. Then there's the shortened coupe of Coen Donkers - looking like a venerable Group B rally car on the outside and with a 4.2 V8 under the lid. 
Read more about it over at SpeedHunters after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gruppe B Eight: Not Just Another Audi Sport quattro Conversion ([email protected])*

That's impressive.
I wonder what the weight difference between the V8, and the KX is?
I wonder how much this car drives like a snow plow in the dirt, but maybe not, since with all that torque, it could very easily, and more controlably be throttle steered...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Gruppe B Eight: Not Just Another Audi Sport quattro Conversion (Sepp)*

You know, I had a chance to see a V8 conversion in-process of an UrQ when I was last at 2Bennett about a year ago. I asked that same question and they said it's negligible. The V8 has an aluminum block and thus weighs in about the same.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gruppe B Eight: Not Just Another Audi Sport quattro Conversion ([email protected])*

I'm still waiting to see a TTRS mill swapped into an Ur.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I guess FSI would be a PITA


----------

